# تمييز



## Bigtime

هل نقول 
إمتلأ الكوب بلشاي 
إمتلأ الكوب شاياً

محمد أفضل من علي بلعلم 
محمد أفضل من علي علماً


----------



## rayloom

كلها تصح

امتلأ الكوب بالشاي
امتلأ الكوب شايا

محمد أفضل/أغزر من علي علما
نفسها: محمد أفضل/أغزر علما من علي

محمد أفضل من علي بالعلم...لكن هنا، يختلف المعنى عن الجملة السابقة، إذ  تعني أن محمدا أفضل من علي بسبب العلم، أو أنه أفضل منه في مجالات العلم.  بينما في الجملة السابقة، فالعلم تمييز. يعني بالعامي، أفضل منه كيف؟ أفضل  علما منه.


​


----------

